# Placas Wireless

## sKewlBoy

Alguém usa wireless ?

Que placas usam e onde as compraram ?

----------

## humpback

Orinoco 802.11B Gold  PCmcia

Mandei vir da alemanha de um site qq. Mas já se encontram a bons preços nos leilões do www.ebay.co.uk . Ca em PT descobri uma empresa mas super SUPER careiros....

----------

## sKewlBoy

O meu problema com a eBay (ou a buy.com) é mesmo a alfândega. 3 ou 4 semanas retido e ainda pagar umas taxas imaginárias...

----------

## RoadRunner

Fala com o vendedor e pede para enviarem como prenda, assim não pagas alfandega. Não te esqueças que dentro da UE não pagas alfandega. Já mendei vir produtos dos states pelo ebay.com, em correio expresso, e demorou 5 dias. E não paguei alfandega.

----------

## humpback

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> O meu problema com a eBay (ou a buy.com) é mesmo a alfândega. 3 ou 4 semanas retido e ainda pagar umas taxas imaginárias...

 

Alem do que o RoadRunner indicou não esquecer que grande parte dos leilões em www.ebay.co.uk são de pessoal dentro da CE por isso não se tem problemas de alfandega.

----------

## pilla

OT -- Oigalê!!! Aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, Brasil, se disseres que vais mandar uma prenda pelo correio, vão te perguntar como vais convencer a mulher a entrar numa caixa  :Smile: 

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Fala com o vendedor e pede para enviarem como prenda, assim não pagas alfandega. Não te esqueças que dentro da UE não pagas alfandega. Já mendei vir produtos dos states pelo ebay.com, em correio expresso, e demorou 5 dias. E não paguei alfandega.

 

----------

## sKewlBoy

O problema da ebay.co.uk é que, o que está localizado no UK, poem a condicao de ser enviado apenas para o UK... pelo menos para as placas wireless que encontrei..

Vou então experimentar a ebay.com...

Assim outras placas, mesmo mais fracas, ninguem aconselha ... ?

Eu reparei que a Conceptronics de 11mbits tem drivers oficiais... só não encontro é à venda cá em PT... e talvez nao sejam grande coisa, para nunca ter ouvido comentários...

----------

## iJ

experimenta a www.ebay.de

 os alemães são menos *idiotas*.

 a orinoco é de facto a mais bem suportada pelo

 linux e creio que é das que tem maior sensibilidade.

----------

## humpback

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eu reparei que a Conceptronics de 11mbits tem drivers oficiais... só não encontro é à venda cá em PT... e talvez nao sejam grande coisa, para nunca ter ouvido comentários...

 

Ainda não testei nenhuma mas costumo ver BUES a venda na Worten.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

Eu e mais 3 amigos mandamos vir umas 5 placas dos EUA à mais de 3 semanas, se calhar estão mesmo na alfandega. Qual é a taxa aplicada a este tipo de artigos? Eles avisam da retenção dos artigos lá, certo?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

A única vez que paguei alfandega, quando chegou o produto tinha que pagar o valor do imposto à cobrança. Mas tem calma mais uma semana, à uns meses atrás comprei uns bit char-g da alemanha e ao fim de um mes à espera disse ao gajo que provavelmente se tinham extraviado. Felizmente mandei vir com seguro, e restituiram o dinheiro ao vendedor que me enviou outro set. Passadas 3 semanas nada, envio outro mail a dizer que ainda não tinha chegado nada. 4 dias depois estava a chegar! Ou seja, quase um mês da alemanha até Portugal. Curiosamente, na mesma altura mandei vir uma peça dos states, demorou 5 dias e o custo de envio foi semelhante... Daí que, a menos que mandes vir por correio prioritátio ou empresas de transportes privadas, é normal demorar bastante.

----------

## sKewlBoy

Às tantas, opto por uma linksys. Há muitas cá pelas lojas nacionais.

Alguém pode comentá-las ?

----------

## pilla

o que eu tenho ouvido eh que a qualidade não chega perto das Orinocco, com um range mais limitado e sinal mais fraco. Porém, em geral, o preco eh bem mais competitivo  :Smile: 

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> Às tantas, opto por uma linksys. Há muitas cá pelas lojas nacionais.
> 
> Alguém pode comentá-las ?

 

----------

## lmpinto

A minha experiência resume-se a uma SMC 22Mbps, uma Micronet 11mbps, uma 3Com 11mbps, e uma Dell MINI-PCI (Orinoco). 

A SMC (tal como qualquer placa de 22mbps) baseia-se num chip da Texas Instruments (acx100), que não é suportada em Linux. Podem ver as aventuras da criação do driver ou da tentativa de por um existente a funcionar em http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/acx100.

A micronet achei-a bastante boa, quando comparada com a Orinoco do Humpback, em termos de alcance. O problema é que era bastante mais sensível a interferências de paredes (tipo em linha de vista, link quality de 40, contra 30 da Orinoco, e com 2 paredes pelo meio, 0 contra 20 da Orinoco). Bastante boa, se a usarem na mesma sala onde têm o AP. 

A 3Com Airconnect também é boa, embora suspeite que os drivers têm um pequeno bug de apresentar o Link Quality a 1/3 do valor real (ao lado do AP, a Orinoco do Humpback dava 90 de Link Quality, a 3Com dava 30 - quando a Orinoco dava 60, a 3Com dava 20). Tirando isso, funciona na boa, e o alcance é porreiro.

Quanto à Dell (chip e módulo do kernel é orinoco), não tenho nada a apontar - só aviso para verificarem a compatibilidade com o vosso portátil - é necessário que o portátil já tenha antena interna, embora não seja difícil adaptar uma externa. Caso optem por esta alternativa, não sejam grunhos como eu, e lembrem-se de ligar primeiro a antena ou no interruptor, ou utilizando o software (de windows).

Próximo passo vai ser comparar a performance dela com a Orinoco do Hump  :Smile: 

Quanto a compras - comprei a SMC vinda dos States no ebay.co.uk (se procurarem por produtos "available to the United Kingdom" aparecem também os produtos a venda nos States. Não paguei alfândega, porque pedi ao vendedor para enviar como prenda. O meu palm antigo ($100) veio, paguei $25 de portes, também sem alfândega. A minha placa nova (DELL) já foi diferente - veio da Alemanda, chegou em 4 dias, evidentemente sem alfândega. Quanto ao Palm novo (um Sony Clie PEG-N610C), ainda estou à espera de ver se os nossos amigos da alfândega têm alguma surpresa para mim.

Basicamente a diferenca entre os diferentes ebay's desaparece quando pedimos para ver produtos disponíveis em qualquer país - é uma questão de depois ver caso a caso se o vendedor vende para a Europa ou não. Normalmente os americanos que vendem para UK vendem para toda a Europa.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> A 3Com Airconnect também é boa, embora suspeite que os drivers têm um pequeno bug de apresentar o Link Quality a 1/3 do valor real (ao lado do AP, a Orinoco do Humpback dava 90 de Link Quality, a 3Com dava 30 - quando a Orinoco dava 60, a 3Com dava 20). Tirando isso, funciona na boa, e o alcance é porreiro.

 Não será um controle de energia mais cuidado? Pondo a hipótese de se conseguir tirar o mesmo débito binário com um SNR tanto a 60 como a 20 dB.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## TAF

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A micronet achei-a bastante boa, quando comparada com a Orinoco do Humpback, em termos de alcance. O problema é que era bastante mais sensível a interferências de paredes (tipo em linha de vista, link quality de 40, contra 30 da Orinoco, e com 2 paredes pelo meio, 0 contra 20 da Orinoco). Bastante boa, se a usarem na mesma sala onde têm o AP. 
> 
> 

 

Eu tenho uma coisa destas, que até é muito porreirinha em termos de alcance...

Simplesmente não a consigo meter a funcionar com o Gentoo... Alguém me dá algumas pistas...?

----------

## lmpinto

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*   A 3Com Airconnect também é boa, embora suspeite que os drivers têm um pequeno bug de apresentar o Link Quality a 1/3 do valor real (ao lado do AP, a Orinoco do Humpback dava 90 de Link Quality, a 3Com dava 30 - quando a Orinoco dava 60, a 3Com dava 20). Tirando isso, funciona na boa, e o alcance é porreiro. Não será um controle de energia mais cuidado? Pondo a hipótese de se conseguir tirar o mesmo débito binário com um SNR tanto a 60 como a 20 dB.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Ricardo Cordeiro 

 

É possível, mas não posso dizer mais nada - não me aparecia nenhum valor nem de Signal Level, nem Noise Level, nem SNR. Por isso é que suspeito que fosse dos drivers...

----------

## lmpinto

 *TAF wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*   
> 
> A micronet achei-a bastante boa, quando comparada com a Orinoco do Humpback, em termos de alcance. O problema é que era bastante mais sensível a interferências de paredes (tipo em linha de vista, link quality de 40, contra 30 da Orinoco, e com 2 paredes pelo meio, 0 contra 20 da Orinoco). Bastante boa, se a usarem na mesma sala onde têm o AP. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Gostava de te poder ajudar - mas a única coisa que fiz foi: 

```

emerge wireless-tools

emerge pcmcia-cs

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start (ouvem-se dois beeps, um agudo, outro grave)

dhcpcd eth1

```

E funcionou....

----------

## iJ

 *Quote:*   

> um agudo, outro grave

 

 Grave?? esse apito surge qd alg placa pcmcia

 não é correctamente *identificada*/configurado,etc.

 Orinoco rulez!

----------

## lmpinto

 *iJ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   um agudo, outro grave 
> 
>  Grave?? esse apito surge qd alg placa pcmcia
> 
>  não é correctamente *identificada*/configurado,etc.
> ...

 

Pois, eu também tinha essa ideia - mas acho que o que falha não deve ser grave - não vejo nada nem em logs, nem no dmesg, e basta-me fazer um dhcpcd eth1 e as placas funcionam (já vou na quarta  :Smile: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

eu comprei agora um laptop (toshiba 1900-303) e ja tenho tudo a funcionar no gentoo. agora queria comprar 2 placas wireless, uma PCMCIA e uma PCI.

Nao sou exigente nas distancias, so queria que funcionassem em linux (ambas).

Qualquer uma de 11mbits funciona ?

É que ja sao poucas as que se veem nas lojas de informatica, e com chipset da orinoco são 0...

----------

## RoadRunner

Pelo que ou vi dizer, as placas com chip7 da texas não funcionam mesmo em linux. Um colega hoje disse-me que as ultimas 3com tb já nao funcionam. Não posso confirmar nada disto, só ouvi dizer e não experimentei..

----------

## lmpinto

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Pelo que ou vi dizer, as placas com chip7 da texas não funcionam mesmo em linux. Um colega hoje disse-me que as ultimas 3com tb já nao funcionam. Não posso confirmar nada disto, só ouvi dizer e não experimentei..

 

Todas as placas que suportem os 22mbps são com o chip acx100, da TI. Podem ir vendo o estado do driver de linux em http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/. Neste momento ainda estão na parte de reverse engineering, que está muito lenta. Quanto às 3Com, se suportam 22mbps, esquece. Se suportam apenas 11, ainda há algumas hipóteses de não funcionarem, uma vez que julgo que o acx100 também é usado nalgumas placas de 11mbps. Único conselho que posso dar é experimentar a placa antes de a comprar, se for possível, ou assegurarem-se que a podem trocar, caso não funcione...

----------

## jabbur

A melhor placa depende de qual utilização você vai dar a mesma.

As placas da Cisco são excelentes para uso corporativo e doméstico e também são suportadas pelo Kismet e pela maioria dos sniffers comericiais. O maior problema delas, pelo menos no Brasil, é conseguir achar um local de compra.

As placas da Orinoco possuem, assim como as da Cisco, uma altíssima qualidade, além de serem suportadas por praticamente todas as ferramentas de analise de rede  e possuirem saída para antenas externas (É só conectar a Pringles e você já esta no jogo  :Smile: )  Elas também têm a vantagem de serem muito fáceis de serem encontradas no Brasil a preços razoáveis (De uma olhada em http://www.cernet.com.br)

Ja as placas linksys e as mais antigas da D-Link se utilizam do chipset Prism/2 o qual apesar de possuir uma área de cobertura pequena é o único que possui uma especificação aberta e portanto é muito bem suportado em sistemas como o Linux e FreeBSD e pela maioria das ferramentas opensource. Estas placas também são encontradas com relativa facilidade e com uim preço acessível (De uma olhada na Santa Ifigenia em SP).

Espero ter ajudado e como disse no ínicio a escolha da placa wireless correta depende principalmente do uso que você vai dar a mesma.

--jabbur

----------

